# Max Reger: his last composition..



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

In 1916 Max Reger started to compose an "Andante und Rondo capriccioso, for violin and small orchestra". But Reger died in May 1916 before he could finish the composition. When Florizel von Reuter visited Elsa Reger, the widow of Max Reger, in Munich in 1931 due to a concert performance, he learned about the unfinished composition. He asked for the permission to complete the work which Elsa Reger granted to him. Florizel von Reuter immediately started the task and completed the composition in piano reduction within 7 days! The premiere of this version took place on 15 February 1932 in Vienna with Florizel von Reuter (violin) and Franz Schmidt (piano). The orchestration took a few months and was premiered on 7 November 1932 in Munich with Florizel von Reuter (violin), the Munich Philharmonic Orchestra under Siegmund von Hausegger.

The full orchestral score of the "Symphonic rhapsody" was published by Universal Edition in 1933, but was only available for hire and just as a facsimile of the autograph manuscript. The piano reduction was completely left out.
I recently bought the autograph manuscript of this piano reduction and therefore I decided to typeset my autograph to make this version available for the public. I have now finished this work and *the piano reduction of the "Symphonic rhapsody" by Max Reger and Florizel von Reuter can be downloaded free of charge from my website*:

*https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/m-r/reuter-florizel-von/*

Enjoy and spread the word!

Best,
Tobias


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Interesting, but is it known how far Reger had actually got with it before fate intervened?


----------

